# MVP 20w



## Raslin (11/12/14)

Hi, are any vendors planning on bringing in the above AVP?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (11/12/14)

Sorry meant to post this in the who has stock thread. Could the mods please move it. Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/14)

Raslin said:


> Sorry meant to post this in the who has stock thread. Could the mods please move it. Thanks



Moved to Who has stock.


----------



## Raslin (12/12/14)

Thanks Rob


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

The MVP2 is such an awesome piece of machinery - 
20 Watts in the same device is surely a winner


----------



## JakesSA (13/12/14)

Early in the new year looks like..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (13/12/14)

Cool. Will be waiting.


----------

